# What color is my Hankie?



## HanknAng (Jul 21, 2008)

Ya, another of the "what is my cat" posts. But hey, its something that's always baffled me and I get alot of questions about him. Was wandering if anyone could provide some insight?

I've had countless people ask what kind of cat Hankie Pankie is and where I got him. I just explain that I have no idea what kind of cat he is, he's just a dsh cat with a strange color pattern and that we found him as a sickly stray kitten almost 8 years ago. Which leads to my question...

What color is Hankie? Is he a specific color (meaning does it have a name?) or is he just "special" lol 

Here's pics, he is a dark charcoal/black(with a tinge of dark brown as well) with kinda silvery gray underneath...if that makes any sense. If you look very closely (and in the right lighting) he also has slight light/dark stripes, most noticeably on his legs and a bit on his tail. 

































































Hopefully these pics will help, if they don't I have thousands (& I really do mean thousands :wink: ) more


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

I don't know what color you'd call that, but it's very cool.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

yes, that's a black smoke. Really cool!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yup-yup-yup! Black Smoke it is! Hankie is a black cat, no agouti w/ smoke. It looks like you can see the 'ghost stripes' of his tabby pattern, but without the agouti gene, it isn't obviously visible like a tabby cat w/ agouti. 

Here are pics of black-smoke cats:
http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:D0gF-x11vrmofM:http://www.pictures-of-cats.org/images/black-smoke-maine-****-cat-45730.jpg















Here is a mackerel tabby:









Here is a link to a topic about cat coat-color genetics. I know I've got some Black Smoke pics in there, I *think* on page two. 
Would you like to add some pics of Hank? Can you tell me about how much of his hairshaft is white and how much is black? Is there any difference between the black/white ratio of his 'striped tabby' fur and the fur between the stripes?
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=54570


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

COOOOOL!!!! Very handsome kitty. Don't see many like him!


----------



## birdchicken (Jul 22, 2010)

I've never seen a cat like that before. That's so cool. =D


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I want him!


----------

